# scissor choke



## verbatim19 (Oct 9, 2005)

hey i  have heard that the scissor choke is a very good move but i have no idea how to do it if someone could explain to me or has a video clip of it it would be appreciated. please someone tel me how to do it,


----------



## Navarre (Oct 9, 2005)

If it's the same as a cross-hand choke, I perform mine in one of two ways.

 If I want to cut off blood flow (so really more of a sleeper) I grab the individual's collar with both hands. However, my hands are crossed at the wrist (thus the name). The grab has to be deep enough to make up for the fact that clothing tears or stretches. The knuckles are then rotated inside, turning into the person's carotid arteries on either side of the neck. I dig inward to cut off the flow of blood to the brain.

 If I am doing a true choke it is much the same except that I cut into the trachea, cutting off oxygen flow to the lungs.  Both attacks can also be done from behind the person but there I usually use the clothing itself to help wrap up the lock.

 Both are effective if done right but it can be hard to cinch properly. The wide variety of clothing creates variables.

 The best thing, as with many locks, is to go deeply. It's easier to slide a lock back out that it would be to fight inward if you fail to get the proper depth.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2005)

Hmmm, I usually think of a leg scissors when I hear this term!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 9, 2005)

As I said, I may be way off. Maybe that's what verbatim meant. Oh well, then call my technique a cross-choke, same as I do.

 Don't run with scissor chokes!


----------



## mantis (Oct 9, 2005)

verbatim19 said:
			
		

> hey i have heard that the scissor choke is a very good move but i have no idea how to do it if someone could explain to me or has a video clip of it it would be appreciated. please someone tel me how to do it,


 hmm.. i replied here last night
 but my post is not showing for some reason!
 i was saying go here: http://hapkidopanama.com and go under videos and click on video number 6
 that's what i think it is!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 9, 2005)

Let's try another one... without all the goofy showy stuff 

http://bjj.org/techniques/jen/tech4/


----------



## mantis (Oct 9, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Let's try another one... without all the goofy showy stuff
> 
> http://bjj.org/techniques/jen/tech4/


 this looks pretty cool..
 i wish it shows how he got the "victim" between  his legs in the first place though!
 i believe hapkido derived from Jujutsu, right?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 9, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> this looks pretty cool..
> i wish it shows how he got the "victim" between  his legs in the first place though!
> i believe hapkido derived from Jujutsu, right?


 It's actually quite a common place to end up.  And it says "Michael positions himself to attack with the downward shoulder wrench or straight arm bar."

 Which tells you how he got there.


----------

